# Kimball Bend, Texas



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We just returned from another wonderful weekend outing at Kimball Bend, TX. The weather was very nice, not too hot during the day, pleasingly cool at night. We rode bikes, chatted with other campers and ate way too much. Items on the menu were grilled sandwiches (ham/chicken and muenster cheese) done in pie irons. Also we had the old standard breakfast one morning, bacon, eggs, hash browns and toast. An experiment of baking chocolate chip cookies in a dutch oven turned out exceptionally well.

Here's a link, Kimball Bend pictures, that will take you to a few pictures from the weekend.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you guys had a good time!

looking forward to meeting y'all in Fredericksburg.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I have looked at those pie iron a couple of times and wondered if I should treat myself to some. Perhaps I will on your recommendation!

Sounds like you had a nice time.

Micah


----------

